# Puly Caff Question



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Potentially dumb puly caff question, but if you wanted to soak the portafilter do you need to remove the plastic handle first or is it safe?

Time for an overdue spring clean!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think the plastic is affected by Puly Caff. For peace of mind, soak in a container where you can immerse the portafilter leaving the handle above the level of the solution.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't think the plastic is affected by Puly Caff. For peace of mind, soak in a container where you can immerse the portafilter leaving the handle above the level of the solution.


That is an incredibly sensible suggestion!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

An empty margarine tub is what I've used for soaking portafilter holder (handle removed) in Puly Caff. Prop it up in a corner with the plastic screw thread part above the solution.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just soaked my Pavoni portafilter (was brown inside). Unscrewed the spout as well, then used a milk pitcher full of solution so the handle stuck out.

After cleaning, I got another half turn on the spout when I screwed it back on, which just shows that crud gets everywhere. part of the plastic on the hanlde was submerged as well, and showed no signs of degradation.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I also removed double spouts which I soaked minus the o rings just in case they perish/dissolve in the solution?!


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

IF you soak overnight, it will affect the plastic, if they are made of the same plastic.

I did this on one of my Classic portafilters last week, and the plastic is duller on the inch that was submerged in Puly Caff.

w


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

wilse said:


> IF you soak overnight, it will affect the plastic, if they are made of the same plastic.
> 
> I did this on one of my Classic portafilters last week, and the plastic is duller on the inch that was submerged in Puly Caff.
> 
> w


Really? I will have to check. At least my handle unscrews very easily (and is swappable with the lever handle)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Instructions on Puly Caff plastic bottle state that you should only soak for 15 minutes. Overnight seems far too long.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Overnight for bad boy soaks. Otherwise most gunk comes off quite quickly.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Overnight for bad boy soaks. Otherwise most gunk comes off quite quickly.


Had to soak mine twice overnight as I don't think the basket has ever been removed!. Second time I gave it a good scrub in the morning to get the last off.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I remove and wash my basket plus portafilter holder after every coffee making session. Takes no more than a few minutes to wash and dry. Certainly doesn't require soaking in Puly Caff for long. Longest I think I've left portafilter to soak was 30 mins.


----------



## matt.thecrimp.ad (Aug 2, 2015)

I would recommend that you only soak the portafilter. Half a teaspoon over night in hot water to start off with works well. It can start to deteriorate plastic handles if used often after a while.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

How different is pully caff to a citric acid in granulated form?

How and for what do you guys use it in general?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Citric is for scale, puly is for coffee oils/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I couldn't find the correct allen key so I had to do the angle method, just soaked the pf basket and shower screen for 20 mins and they are nice and shiny again.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeebsy beat me to it, the answer is totally different! Pulycaff is a detergent. I use a bit of pulycaff once in a while to back flush the group and usually give the basket and shower screen a soak at the same time for good measure. I mainly use s bottomless PF so no need but it is true that many a spouted PF hides untold oily gunk that pulycaff is ideal for removing.

Descaling is a whole different story if you have a dual boiler machine.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Descaling is a whole different story if you have a dual boiler machine.


Just waiting for a supply of Citric Acid to arrive then shall be doing just that. It's supposed to be a right pain to do on a Brewtus. Requiring 12 litres of mineral water to flush through afterwards!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think that might be my task for next weekend, be interesting to see what its like after five months of bottled water and a year of Scottish tap water


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sneak preview available here:


----------

